
Ask HN: How to impove in CI/CD - chaoz_
CI&#x2F;CD concepts are crucial parts of each not-so-small software project. Proper automation and consideration of probable issues support team through the whole journey.<p>I&#x27;ve seen companies ignoring it or doing it wrong in their concrete case.<p>I want to improve in this domain because DevOps quality is correlated with a company&#x27;s success (defines processes in so many ways).<p>What is the best way to acquire practical knowledge in CI, CD and DevOps? The historical perspective could also be super interesting!<p>Thanks
======
Chyzwar
It is all broken. DevOps mean that developers will fix infra issues without
enough access/permissions/skill. CI means that developers will ship broken
code to production because test coverage is in form of reverse piramide. CD
means the PO will organize demo on half-finished features. Whole DevOps
culture encourages using experimental tools that are not production ready.

My advice. As a developer focus on tests. As Ops focus of simple and process.
As manager avoid Cloud Evangelists.

------
dominotw
You know how rat problem in the city cannot be directly solved by going after
rats because rats are emblematic of all other problems in the city. CI/CD is
the equivalent of that.

------
elviejo
I can recommend the following books: Accelerate: The Science Behind DevOps
Book by Gene Kim, Jez Humble, and Nicole Forsgren

The Phoenix Project Novel by Gene Kim, George Spafford, and Kevin Behr

